# I'd be very thankful for some advice. Really unsure what to do.



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right. 

Currently I'm going to school to get a degree in electrical engineering and have been considering switching to sociology or possibly trying for social psychology (not sure of the exact differences between the two), but electrical engineering seems more reliable financially, and within both of them electrical engineering seems to have more possibilities for what you can work on. 

The reason I'm considering a switch is because I don't feel like I'll be very helpful in electrical engineering. I like the things you can do with it, regarding advancements in technology, but none of the theories I have really revolve around technology. I just can't see myself working with technology really in the long term. This becomes a bigger issue because I'd like to be able to help my family out with money and with sociology I don't quite see the possibilities there.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know much about either of these fields and can't offer any advice but I do think you might get more responses if you ask one of the moderators to move your thread into the education & career talk forum. I believe @conscius or one of the other mods could be contacted if you decide you would like to move this thread into a different forum.
Education & Career Talk

Good luck, and I hope you are able to get some helpful answers.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, let me know and if I can move it if you like.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

conscius said:


> Yes, let me know and if I can move it if you like.


Oh, Thank you. Do you think you could switch this over to the education and career talk forum?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@tonyjestr

How far are you into your degree? 

My 2 cents is this: psych/soc are fine degrees, but they are not the same as an electrical engineering degree in that you are almost definitely guaranteed to not get a job beyond lowest entry level in either of those fields without further schooling. I am sure there are one or two exceptions to that rule, but they are far between and unreliable. I graduated with a degree in psych; most of my fellow psych majors have gone on to graduate school in psychology. Several got teaching licensure while in school and are now teaching. A handful have differentiated into other careers involving more schooling, including nursing. I am working in human service for the government and at a nonprofit, both entry level positions. One notable friend landed a really cool position at a neuroscience research facility but then she fell in love, moved hours away, and is now is a homemaking blogger... not that her life path is a problem, but even as the exception she ended up reverting to the rule...

Anyway, I would consider if it will be financially feasible for you to go into graduate school or professional school without amassing unreasonable debt. If it is, then switching majors is probably a fine idea. If it's not, or you are already far into your degree, you may want to consider sticking to it and using it as a launching pad - if you take a few psych or soc classes, and you know what you're talking about, I do not think you would have a huge struggle getting into many social science master's programs as long as you have a bachelor's in _something_ and a good spiel to share with clear and vested interest in the graduate program - as another poster around here pointed out, most people assume if you're smart and dedicated enough to finish an engineering degree, you're smart and dedicated enough to do most things.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

angelfish said:


> @_tonyjestr_
> 
> How far are you into your degree?
> 
> ...


Still on my first semester. I also happened to have only taken classes required for both degrees, save for economics which isn't required but part of suggested courses for engineering. I wanted to start getting into work right after getting my bachelors degree because I want to be able to travel eventually and also don't want to be to far in debt. 

So if I was to finish my bachelors in engineering , I could get masters in sociology without majoring in sociology during my bachelors? If that is correct then I will just stick to engineering til I finish my bachelors then I will go for my masters in sociology. In regard to the job market what is the difference between a masters and a bachelors?


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

It depends on where you work if you're an electrical engineer. I personally know three people who were on the engineering track, and one of them went back to college for a degree in physics after quitting at his engineering job. He told us of people who finished with a bachelor's degree who were making around $60k a year, but doing nothing more than bringing coffee to "the old boys". Those who had been with the company for decades did the engineering work, while everyone else was an assistant. A second finished with a master's from an ivy league school, and now runs the family business, and is working on a project unrelated to electrical engineering.

On the other hand, if you obtain licensure as a social worker (LCSW), then there is money to be made in that. It also has a very high chance of self-employment - psychology/social work that is - from what I've read. Might not be six figures, but it will provide financial security for your family.

Overall, it comes down to how much you apply yourself in your endeavors. There are people in high positions that are unrelated to their degrees all over the place. The chances of getting work in something directly tied to your major are very much not in your favor unless you're someone like a doctor or lawyer. I'm seeing more and more folks come forward and say it's about what skills the major teaches you rather than the content itself. Don't force yourself to major in mathematics when psychology is your strong suit for example. Choose the one that will motivate you to finish, something you look forward to every day when you wake up, not the one you dread and makes you feel like you're doing it for the money only. If I was in your position, and found myself incompatible with a technology oriented career (struggling to find interest in classes), I'd either switch to sociology in a heartbeat, or meet with my school's career counselor or an advisor. They can work with you directly since it sounds like you have a pre-defined list of interests.

Good luck!



tonyjestr said:


> I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right.


----------



## darthvader92 (Jun 4, 2015)

get a degree in something you like, i rather work for a day then a year.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Hypaspist said:


> It depends on where you work if you're an electrical engineer. I personally know three people who were on the engineering track, and one of them went back to college for a degree in physics after quitting at his engineering job. He told us of people who finished with a bachelor's degree who were making around $60k a year, but doing nothing more than bringing coffee to "the old boys".


That sounds like a dream come true.



> I'm seeing more and more folks come forward and say it's about what skills the major teaches you rather than the content itself. Don't force yourself to major in mathematics when psychology is your strong suit for example. Choose the one that will motivate you to finish, something you look forward to every day when you wake up, not the one you dread and makes you feel like you're doing it for the money only. If I was in your position, and found myself incompatible with a technology oriented career (struggling to find interest in classes), I'd either switch to sociology in a heartbeat, or meet with my school's career counselor or an advisor. They can work with you directly since it sounds like you have a pre-defined list of interests.


That sounds like really, really bad advice in terms of future financial security.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

emberfly said:


> That sounds like really, really bad advice in terms of future financial security.


Depends on your lifestyle. Some people need six figures annually to live their lifestyle, some don't. You determine how far you go financially, not your major.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> So if I was to finish my bachelors in engineering , I could get masters in sociology without majoring in sociology during my bachelors?


If I understand correctly, many if not most programs will look for a certain number of prerequisite courses, to ensure you're not just flying completely blind into a topic you know nothing about, but do not require a bachelor's in the subject. So, yes, *but* you will also want to take a number of Sociology courses. If your school does minors, that might be a nice way to get your Soc experience on your CV in an easily-presentable format. 



> If that is correct then I will just stick to engineering til I finish my bachelors then I will go for my masters in sociology. In regard to the job market what is the difference between a masters and a bachelors?


It really depends on what careers you're looking at. 

With a bachelor's in Soc, your Soc-related options will look something like: human resource worker; community organizer; social science research assistant/analyst; non-profit worker; childcare or youth services worker; senior services worker; college admissions counselor. 

With a master's in Soc, it will look more like: social science researcher; social service director/manager/consultant; HR manager; gerontologist; community developer; criminologist; demographer; college programs director or faculty at a community college.

(These lists derived partially from personal knowledge and partially from me doing a quick Google search)

The thing about Sociology - social science in general - is that the degree isn't really much besides a stepping stone. I think the reality of the present job market is that less and less careers are obtainable through a bachelor's only - especially in the social sciences. But to be honest, looking at my graduating class, I think major was a pretty significant non-issue. Here is what some of my friends did: 

BS Psych -> BSN Nursing -> emergency med nurse
BS Math/Education -> MA Psychology
AA Dental Hygiene -> working at a pharmaceutical research lab
BA Poli Sci -> teaching English in Japan
BA Sociology -> MA Urban Planning -> community outreach intern
BA Poli Sci -> teacher licensure for preschool
BA History -> govt analyst -> MBA
BS Physics -> JD -> patent law intern
BS Computer Sci/Math -> MBA -> investment banking
BA Spanish/Poli Sci -> real estate
BA Sociology/Communication -> marketing director -> brewery co-owner
BA City Planning/Geography -> govt analyst intern
BA Health Promotion/Psych -> teaching
BA Music/Elementary Ed -> MSW -> Hospice intern
BA Poli Sci -> MSW
BA Marketing/Management -> construction supervisor

So... the path can be winding. 



Hypaspist said:


> Don't force yourself to major in mathematics when psychology is your strong suit for example. Choose the one that will motivate you to finish, something you look forward to every day when you wake up, not the one you dread and makes you feel like you're doing it for the money only.


I think this is very good advice for a _career_, but I would apply a caveat to a major. I think it is wise with a major to choose something you are reasonably interested in and that is _applicable enough_ to paths you might like to pursue to give good ground for future growth. And hey, if you shoot and miss, you reorient later. I think the people who followed a straight path are a minority now, though. I don't know that I think most college students really know what they want in 30 years. Some do. Many don't. 

@tonyjestr, if you decide Soc is what you want to do - then do it! - just do yourself a favor and do it with a bang. Do related extracurriculars, get a part-time related job, volunteer, get an internship, *do research*. Absolutely do research. If you are able to stand out and make connections, that will set you up for the future.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'd advise you to finish first, and decide to move into something else afterwards. People tend to jump around too often, without finishing things-- This is a huge weakness of mine, actually, and so I try to encourage those who are in this situation to continue and finish. I know finances don't always allow this as a course of action, but if possible, you really should.


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

What about a double major, like a civil engineering/sociology double major? Civil engineering would provide some financial security and you'd also have the sociology foundation if you wanted to go more down that route as a post-grad. You indicated you wanted to work right after undergrad though, so that could translate into urban planning work, which would have components relevant to engineering and social/cultural issues. As someone already stated, it's difficult to get steady and financially stable work in the social sciences without post-grad education.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

angelfish said:


> I think this is very good advice for a _career_, but I would apply a caveat to a major. I think it is wise with a major to choose something you are reasonably interested in and that is _applicable enough_ to paths you might like to pursue to give good ground for future growth. *And hey, if you shoot and miss, you reorient later.* I think the people who followed a straight path are a minority now, though. I don't know that I think most college students really know what they want in 30 years. Some do. Many don't.


Very good point. The target's always moving, and it is pretty likely a road less traveled will open up in the future the way they're pushing STEM these days. They'll herd everyone into specific majors until they're oversaturated and devalued. Nothing's an absolute certainty like some people like to make some things out to be.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Then I think I might go with sociology. A lot of the high end courses for electrical engineering seem really interesting but I can't see myself making the effort in calculus and the variety of math classes I have to take to get there. Sociology does seem a lot more interesting overall and as long as there are job opportunities for both, I'd prefer sociology to electrical engineering.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

From what I have read recently Environmental Psychology may be an interesting alternative or the organisational/marketing psychology route since they are very multidisciplinary in their teaching style.


----------



## xdae (May 14, 2015)

tonyjestr said:


> Then I think I might go with sociology. A lot of the high end courses for electrical engineering seem really interesting but I can't see myself making the effort in calculus and the variety of math classes I have to take to get there. Sociology does seem a lot more interesting overall and as long as there are job opportunities for both, I'd prefer sociology to electrical engineering.


I think type, though not deal breaker, does factor a big role into an enjoyable career path. 

I am also an Electrical Engineering major even though I'm much more passionate about psychology. However, as an ENTP I enjoy logic and mathematical concepts much more than an NF so it is tolerable for me. 

My friend that is an INFJ is also majoring in engineering and I personally think it is a poor choice for her. She's in her first semester and is already struggling a lot. I know she can do it but it will take her much more effort and dedication than for an NT. I think a psychological path is great for an INFJ as they generally love to focus on deeper emotional understanding. 

For finances I like to approach it in a more statistical manner. Just a psychology/sociology degree will earn avg. 70k$/yr. An Electrical Engineering Degree will earn avg. 90k$/yr. A psychology degree with a medical degree will earn avg. 180k$/yr. 

The reason I chose engineering is not for the 90k$/yr but because I want to create a my own business and psychology is much harder to start a firm with. 

In the end, I would pick sociology for you. Though it is still your own decision.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

xdae said:


> A psychology degree with a medical degree will earn avg. 180k$/yr.


In general, psychiatry is a route that is increasingly more focused on using medications, so if you're more into the therapy and psychodynamic aspects of psychology that a clinical psychologist would employ at a greater degree (and clinical psych usually pays decently well too ~80k) clinical psych. is a better route to go than psychiatry which requires much more time and training.


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi TJ, You sound young, and I am old (52!) an infj. I've seen and lived some life. I personally implore you to pursue electrical engineering and work to be "certified" and get that job. You will have stability, and with that, a chance to catch your breath reduce debt, a home, a family( some day) and help people. You could have several careers in your lifetime with this good base to start from,(an inventor, start your own company, even work on sociology) people often think they have to do one thing their whole life, this occupation gives you stability. I went through a lot of stress when I was young because I read a book, "Do what you love and the money will follow", I wish I had read one called " Do something to produce stability( less stress) and pursue what you love in a " hobby room" , Man Cave or shed" . that's a long title sorry. good luck, enjoy life, I hope this helps.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Danielsan said:


> Hi TJ, You sound young, and I am old (52!) an infj. I've seen and lived some life. I personally implore you to pursue electrical engineering and work to be "certified" and get that job. You will have stability, and with that, a chance to catch your breath reduce debt, a home, a family( some day) and help people. You could have several careers in your lifetime with this good base to start from,(an inventor, start your own company, even work on sociology) people often think they have to do one thing their whole life, this occupation gives you stability. I went through a lot of stress when I was young because I read a book, "Do what you love and the money will follow", I wish I had read one called " Do something to produce stability( less stress) and pursue what you love in a " hobby room" , Man Cave or shed" . that's a long title sorry. good luck, enjoy life, I hope this helps.


That sounds very logical but the issue is, I don't know how well I can stick with the early parts of the engineering program. I don't really have a lot of patience when learning things that I'm not really interested in. That is the primary reason why I was considering sociology where I personally would say about 70-80 percent of all of the classes are interesting vs engineering where none of the classes are interesting til much later on. The primary thing that was messing me up was the financial factor makes them seem equal to each other, even with sociology being much more interesting. 

In the case I do pursue engineering how do schools handle getting 2 bachelors degrees, not at the same time, but, electrical engineering then sociology. I'm asking this because all the courses required for bachelors in sociology can be taken online. So time constraints wouldn't be a factor if I was to get a sociology degree afterwards. Also which would be more beneficial long term bachelors in engineering with bachelors in sociology, or bachelors in engineering with masters in sociology. 

Also, I'm wondering what kind of work does someone with a bachelors in sociology do. Not the jobs they can get, but the nature of the work. I'm asking because I like the theoretical aspects of sociology.


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

tonyjestr said:


> I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right.
> 
> Currently I'm going to school to get a degree in electrical engineering and have been considering switching to sociology or possibly trying for social psychology (not sure of the exact differences between the two), but electrical engineering seems more reliable financially, and within both of them electrical engineering seems to have more possibilities for what you can work on.
> 
> The reason I'm considering a switch is because I don't feel like I'll be very helpful in electrical engineering. I like the things you can do with it, regarding advancements in technology, but none of the theories I have really revolve around technology. I just can't see myself working with technology really in the long term. This becomes a bigger issue because I'd like to be able to help my family out with money and with sociology I don't quite see the possibilities there.


I have heard of parents dropping tuition when kids change their major, as it extends their time in college, so be aware of that. 
Also, I think this boils down to the very common debate of whether you want to just do your job for the paycheck, or do you want it to have more meaning.While I don’t necessarily believe that having meaning to your job equals smaller paychecks, in my field it certainly does, so I went after just the paychecks after being annoyed for long enough that I couldn’t pay my bills and live the standard of living I wanted to.I’m still in the process of finding a nice balance where I have enough money as well as enough time to do all the things I enjoy.I personally think it can be possible, while working a 40 hour week just for the paycheck, that you can still have a pretty full life on the side, if you focus your free-time efforts into doing what you really love.I personally also never liked the idea of so much weight on me to produce art (or do childcare or work with animals) at a rate in which it would generate enough money for me to pay the bills. I just couldn’t figure that out, so I went the other route and am working in an office in a science field.I’m convinced I can do anything for work and be pretty happy, as the worry that weekly paychecks takes away is great.Like my friend told me too, after I said I can do anything for work and be happy, he said, “Well you don’t look for happiness outside yourself.” which is true.

So maybe that is the key.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right.
> 
> Currently I'm going to school to get a degree in electrical engineering and have been considering switching to sociology or possibly trying for social psychology (not sure of the exact differences between the two), but electrical engineering seems more reliable financially, and within both of them electrical engineering seems to have more possibilities for what you can work on.
> 
> The reason I'm considering a switch is because I don't feel like I'll be very helpful in electrical engineering. I like the things you can do with it, regarding advancements in technology, but none of the theories I have really revolve around technology. I just can't see myself working with technology really in the long term. This becomes a bigger issue because I'd like to be able to help my family out with money and with sociology I don't quite see the possibilities there.


Why don't you double major and try to get some financial aid or grant money... maybe some scholarships? Then you can work as an engineer and when you have enough money for you and your family and grow tired of it... use your other degree.


----------



## kensor (Jul 10, 2011)

First, kudos to you for asking the question. This is a tougher call for you than for me (and others). Working as an EE (or engineering in general) is often working against Type, and though that's more difficult than not, it may be preferable than many alternatives. But getting there is neither quick nor easy. Not exactly Sisyphean, but a long steady climb, none the less.

Second, why stay with EE? First, mathematical, scientific, and engineering disciplines are more valuable throughout the employment markets regardless what specific work you choose to do. Initial compensation rates, rate of growth of compensation, and lifetime accumulations are greater for STEM and related occupations, sometimes by factors of two or three. Not chump change. Second, while you're younger your ability to accomplish the work for a technical degree is greatest, yielding your highest likelihood of graduating if you will persevere. Third, with an EE degree (and professional licensure), opportunities for consulting self-employment increase, a fact which cannot so easily or so often be said of many other less technical degrees. Fourth, the possibility that as an EE you will work with project subjects that haven't been invented yet is greater, so whether you will like that work is more difficult to say at the moment, yes?

On the other hand, third, it is true that there are a lot of important and interesting questions on which EEs and other technical folks don't seem to be too focused at the moment. Take 15 minutes and watch the C.G.P. Grey YouTube video titled No Humans Need Apply, and then ask yourself what is society going to do with all of the resulting unemployed people? Economics, sociology, and political science seem to be more relevant studies to answer that question. But engineering training could be even more useful in answering the question how can sciences applied to answering the same question be more helpful than harmful, and less useless than well-meaning but mostly hand-wringing social scientists? Yes, answering C.G.P. Grey's question is more important than the next generation of BIOS code for the next generation of hand-held device, but STEM training may be as important as psychology and philosophy in arriving at workable political and social policies.

Finally, fourth, my suggestion to you is to fortify your resolve to accomplish the admittedly strenuous mathematical and statistical work for an EE or for a CS degree, and then spend some time, perhaps away from formal schooling, reading classic and modern texts in the areas of particular interest to you in the social sciences and humanities. You don't need science and engineering laboratories to study economics or political science, but you do need math and statistics to do graduate work in either of them. So, as an undergraduate, take advantage of the availability of those expensive, rare, and inaccessible (to non-majors) technical facilities for engineering while you can, then read and ponder the less technical subjects later. Maths take a long time and lots of effort to master -- get started early and persevere with them, and it is more than likely that you will be rewarded in your not-so-distant employment future in ways you are not able to imagine at this moment.


----------



## SpeckledBilagaana (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully you have a long life ahead of you. Mine is more behind me now. So the advise I give you is based upon my own experiences working in the general field of computing and technology...

On a human level, I would strongly recommend going with whatever you _enjoy_ most. Wherever your passions lie. This assumes, of course, that you have an aptitude for the career in question. So for example, if you love music but have a tin ear, a career in music wouldn't be viable for you.

Speaking of aptitude, do you know the specifics of your own? If you haven't been evaluated for this, do so ASAP. 

As for electrical engineering, keep in mind this is a rapidly changing field. My current cell phone has many times the computing capabilities as the warehouse-sized computer of my first job. You can count on the future being filled with far more drastic technological changes. If you aren't good at adapting and/or learning new things, you should avoid a technological career. Also note that employers generally prefer young people for technological positions of all kinds.

Although I had a very successful career, many of my colleagues did not. Most had left the field long before ever reaching 50, let alone retirement age. Although my own children possess analytical aptitudes, I generally steered them away from technical careers. (Note that working _with_ technology and working _in_ technology are quite different.) 
_Be sure to keep your whole life in mind when choosing a career.
_*
The most important thing for anyone to consider in choosing a career is where their passions **lie. *Follow your dreams if you possibly can.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

xdae said:


> I think type, though not deal breaker, does factor a big role into an enjoyable career path.
> 
> I am also an Electrical Engineering major even though I'm much more passionate about psychology. However, as an ENTP I enjoy logic and mathematical concepts much more than an NF so it is tolerable for me.
> 
> ...


I strongly disagree with this because your type should NOT influence what major you choose. I am an an INFJ who just got my B.S. Electrical Engineering degree, it's doable. I really enjoyed the major and thought being an NF in a mostly T-field gave me an advantage in connecting with people and working on group projects effectively. I know INTJ's that are art majors and lots of other NF's in the technical field. Perhaps that was just one case of an INFJ not being well-suited to that field?


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

I just graduated with a degree in Electrical Engineering so I can really see where you're coming from. My advice to you is to do something that makes you happy that you can see yourself working hard at.

Like previously mentioned, EE is one of the most math heavy, if not THE most math heavy, of the engineering fields so be prepared for some applied complex math, linear algebra, differential equations, and the likes. It gets harder, and more fun depending on your perspective. As I understand, most EE jobs don't actually use much math, so once you get over the intense math courses in your degree, you're safe. That is unless you decide to go to graduate school where having a strong math background is useful if not necessary.

Most EE specializations fall into the categories of hardware vs software. If you're more of a hardware guy, you'll want to focus on hands-on building of electronics to get a good understanding of the application of circuit components. Some hardware guys get really into chemistry as well with IC fabrication, making really really tiny silicon circuit boards for tech companies.

In addition to being good at math, it important to be a good programmer as an EE, especially if having a high salary is your goal. EE's with good programming skills are very sought after. In most interviews, the technical questions they will ask you fall into three categories: circuit, digital logic, and programming. Unlike math, programming is the one skill that you learn that will help you a lot on the job, especially if you get a software-related job. If I were to do differently, I would have taken more programming classes, at least two levels of computer programming (I only took 1 level). Then you can make apps! 

Under this branch falls information/signal processing which involves taking signals from sensors to understand what is going on with the system, and making decisions based upon this knowledge. For example, analyzing the frames from a video surveillance camera to identify a car with a certain license plate.

Power is another field of specification that is more physics/math than hardware/software. Power involves working on things like motors, power generators, and transformers. Jobs include utility companies and renewable energy. I hear a license is good to get if you decide to go in this area.


You said you want to do something helpful. In EE, there are plenty of options for doing big-impact, life-changing work. You could work on designing medical devices such as pacemakers, safety features such as airbag deployment systems, and medical imaging such as x-rays. If you want to help people, I wouldn't worry about not being able to find a helpful job as an EE, you definitely will. Perhaps it is the nature of helping people that is important to you?

So how exactly do you want to help people? What are your best basic subjects in school? What can you see yourself doing and being happy at in the future? I feel like happiness requires a bit of idealism.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Go with EE. While Psychology/sociology sounds and mostly are fun courses to take; do realize that you don't go to college for the fun of it. You spend 4/5 years of working and studying so the remainder of your life is easier and you have more access to the job market.

If you have technical skills you will never be without a job. There are opportunities everywhere. There is an overabundance of psy/soc degree holders, and many of them you can find working in grocery stores and the likes...

For the people saying to do what makes you happy. They are right, do something that will make you happy... after you get your degree. Since your chance to be happy is very dependable on your income, or the missing of it, and the ability to pay back your student loans, being able to buy a house,... The most happy people have a STEM degree (Science, Technology, Engineering, Math).

And the advice of @marbleous above is really good. I would advice programming myself. If possible, take both a procedural language and a class based one.

Ohh, and I'm an INFJ with a technical degree and I'm f'ing happy that I didn't do any weak sciences. All I see about people that did liberal arts/soc/psy, albeit they are very nice people, is that they are struggling financially.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

tonyjestr said:


> I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right.
> 
> Currently I'm going to school to get a degree in electrical engineering and have been considering switching to sociology or possibly trying for social psychology (not sure of the exact differences between the two), but electrical engineering seems more reliable financially, and within both of them electrical engineering seems to have more possibilities for what you can work on.
> 
> The reason I'm considering a switch is because I don't feel like I'll be very helpful in electrical engineering. I like the things you can do with it, regarding advancements in technology, but none of the theories I have really revolve around technology. I just can't see myself working with technology really in the long term. This becomes a bigger issue because I'd like to be able to help my family out with money and with sociology I don't quite see the possibilities there.


If you finish your engineering degree at least you will have the option to work as an engineer, a job that will probably be both easier to find and more lucrative than anything you could find with a sociology degree. The only reason to give up this option is if you have a definite idea what you will do with the sociology degree, or if you really care about learning sociology. If not, then stick with engineering. You won't have any fewer options than you would with sociology. And you may even change your mind about working in the field.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Choosing a Major and the Value of a College Degree*

Here are my (INTP with a BA in Astrophysics) thoughts on your dilemma:

*1. Talk to the folks at the career center on campus.*

They can help evaluate your work style preferences and determine what sorts of jobs suit you — and what majors will prepare you for those jobs. They can also give you 'job outlook' information about future demand and typical salaries for those careers (both starting and as you gain seniority).

*2. Don't slug through a major you hate just to get a job you'll hate.*

The career counselors can help you find a job that not only puts food on the table but also feeds your soul (typically crucial for NFs).

*3. Keep in mind that you will have both a work life and a personal life.*

It's possible to ruin a perfectly wonderful passion by making it your life's work. For instance, in a job you often lack the freedom to choose the projects you work on — which can make you hate your job. [For example: I decided not to convert my love of designing homes into an architect career because I would hate having to design office bathrooms all day, every day.]

Consider choosing a career you'll be good at and enjoy and then satisfy your passion by volunteering or in other parts of your personal life. You might find a good balance by having a technical career in an industry you're passionate about (for example, being the IT guy for a non-profit can add value to an essentially value-less job).

It is a good idea to minor in your passion, which will provide the flexibility to pursue it as a career if you later change your mind.

*4. What's the value of a college degree, anyway?*


Lots of careers don't require a college degree and not everyone is suited to the academic life. 
But a degree shows that you can set a multi-year goal and persist until you achieve it. 
Some majors teach you information/skills useful in a variety of careers. 
Some majors prepare you for a particular career but have transferable elements. 
All college degrees require core classes that round out your education. 
*The main value of a college degree is that is teaches you how to learn.* 
*5. Consider digging into your Strengths.*

The Gallup Organization (yeah, the pollsters/researchers) have a wonderful career tool called the _Clifton StrengthsFinder 2.0_ that helps you identify your strengths so you can better understand the ways you will naturally contribute to an organization. I highly recommend it. It is absolutely worth the $10 fee, if only for providing a vocabulary to describe these strengths on your resume and articulate your value in job interviews.

I'm currently trying to correlate my strengths with the Jung Cognitive Functions

*6. Bottom Line: Sociology and Electrical Engineering aren't your only two choices.
*
[HR][/HR]
If you're interested, here's some more of my *Advice for College Success*.

I hope this helps,


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

So far it seems that electrical engineering while minoring in sociology is the most logical, so I could still get the financial security from electrical engineering and still be able to have access to sociology classes. I am still going to try and see if there is a better option by seeing if I could speak to a career counselor but this path seems the least risky while still being moderately interesting.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

emberfly said:


> Hypaspist said:
> 
> 
> > He told us of people who finished with a bachelor's degree who were making around $60k a year, but doing nothing more than bringing coffee to "the old boys".
> ...


That sounds awful to me. Great money, easy job, but unchallenging and unrewarding.

If I may ask, @emberfly, what type or temperament do you think you may be (none showing)?

I'm guessing it isn't INTP (mine) because it seems so odd to me.

Don't get me wrong (I'm not being judgmental here), it's a perfectly valid opinion but perfectly foreign to me.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

There is a certain career path I wanted to follow. I chose something else because of the money. Not a day goes by that doesn't make me regret my decision.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

SoSaysSunny said:


> That sounds awful to me. Great money, easy job, but unchallenging and unrewarding.
> 
> If I may ask, @emberfly, what type or temperament do you think you may be (none showing)?
> 
> ...


The type that cares more about money than doing something useful for society.


----------



## Nicholas Mocalis (Oct 14, 2014)

tonyjestr said:


> I'm unsure of what I should do. I've sort of reached a crossroads and I still have the option to change my path but I'm not sure what's right.
> 
> Currently I'm going to school to get a degree in electrical engineering and have been considering switching to sociology or possibly trying for social psychology (not sure of the exact differences between the two), but electrical engineering seems more reliable financially, and within both of them electrical engineering seems to have more possibilities for what you can work on.
> 
> The reason I'm considering a switch is because I don't feel like I'll be very helpful in electrical engineering. I like the things you can do with it, regarding advancements in technology, but none of the theories I have really revolve around technology. I just can't see myself working with technology really in the long term. This becomes a bigger issue because I'd like to be able to help my family out with money and with sociology I don't quite see the possibilities there.


Still take the electrical engineering job for financial support and find some research on the computer to get ideas for theories regarding technology using primary sources as your research. Use sociology as a hobby and not your job unless you can find a job in the field that makes enough money to support a family. From a logical standpoint it works because you have enough financial support to sustain your standard of living and from a moral standpoint you can still indulge in sociology based on what you are good at if you have enough time to learn new ideas in the field itself by conducting research using primary sources. It increases your knowledge on the subject of sociology by just being curious. Click advanced search on google and type "electrical engineering" to get some ideas for theories while for sociology you type "sociology" to understand the subject you are most comfortable with. At least it is a good start.


----------

